# My catfishing plans for 2018



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

My brother and I agreed that we will be fishing at different spot from the bank next season. A lot will depend on how well he can walk. We have scouted out a number of places on the Ohio side of the river. That he might be able to get down to the bank. All of that depends on my brother’s and me staying healthy.

Our cousin talked to my brother and says he has some spots on the Kentucky side we should check out. Our nephew also said he will try to get access to a boat ramp on the Kentucky bank. So we will see how that works out.

Next major change is I will be taking my boat out to a *local lake* whenever the Ohio River *is messed up*. I know there are* big blues and flatheads *in that lake. I have seen photos taken by friends that caught the big ones. There are also a good number of channel cats so looking forward to more catfishing action.

I also may try entering a couple* local catfish tournament *with my grandson next season. I will just have to wait and see on that idea. I hope these efforts will results in more *catfish catching* than in the past two years. I wish tight lines to all the folks that wet a line in 2018.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

good luck to you in the coming year. and a merry Christmas and a very happy and prosperous new year.

i don't do much catfishing any more. but at one time a did a lot of channel cat fishing.
sherman


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Same to you & yours.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Good thing about fishing is,, until they plant you there is always the next trip!

I am on a run of bad luck myself, but you never know about the next go-round. 

I may try to slip out one more time this year and then there is my annual, Fishing on the First. Sometimes known as the hangover run. LOL 

Speaking of,, time to see about my 2018 license.


----------

